# Un-oficial Legend Duos?



## magnemite (Apr 21, 2009)

This is about saying legendary pokemon you view as duos/trios/etc.

Mine:
1.)Criselia & Darkrai
2.)...???:sweatdrop:

But, yeah, that's the basics of it!!!

enjoy...:sunglasses:


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Jirachi and Deoxys because they are close to each other in the Pokédex.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if this counts, but I see all of the Fairy Legendaries (i.e. Mew, Celebi, the Lake Trio, Jirachi.) as a group, with council meetings and debates and stuff.


----------



## Erif (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow.

Latios and Latias? Mew and Mewtwo? The three birds, the three dogs, Kyogre and Groudon, Palkia and Dialga and Arceus? Almost any poke that has a pair in its game is a duo/trio.


----------



## Erif (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow.

Latios and Latias? Mew and Mewtwo? The three birds, the three dogs, Kyogre and Groudon, Palkia and Dialga and Arceus? Almost any poke that has a pair in its game is a duo/trio.


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 21, 2009)

you just made a duo post.

and yeah all the legendaries are either duo or trios. most anyways.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 22, 2009)

magnemite said:


> 1.)Criselia & Darkrai
> 2.)...???:sweatdrop:


Isn't this canon? Cresselia is full moon and Darkrai is half or new moon or something? I could be wrong, as I haven't played pokemon in ages, but...


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 22, 2009)

Isn't this the same as this thread?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 23, 2009)

Mew and Celebi.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 23, 2009)

Strange Legendary combos? I've got one: Jirachi and the Unown. (If you consider the Unown legendaries.)
I also think Celebi/Dialga and Deoxys/Palkia are Duos. 

And I DON'T think Arceus and Giratina are a Duo like some people. :/

And another strange one: Manaphy and Heatran.


----------



## Claudster (Apr 23, 2009)

Celebi and Mew
Cresselia darkrai and Deoxys
and yeah thats about it.

and Darkrai and shaymin


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 24, 2009)

Giratina and Shaymin

Even though they're not legendary, I consider Flygon and Salamence as a duo. Dunno why.

Also, Jirachi and Deoxys.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 24, 2009)

Myuu and Serebii. For no real reason other than they seem to be the only ones awake and moving around.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 25, 2009)

For some odd reason, whenever I think of legendary Pokemon, I always  group them into three groups, big, small, and in-between. Small are all the fairy legends (Mew, Celebi, Lake Trio, Jirachi, etc.), and anything the size, or smaller than a Stage 1 Pokemon. Big would be the massive, bigger than any other Pokemon legends, like Groudon, Kyogre, Dialga, Palkia, Regis, etc. The in-betweens would be ones that aren't ginormous, but they aren't "fairy small" either (Mewtwo, maybe Deoxys, I'm not sure how big he is).


----------



## Erif (Apr 25, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> Strange Legendary combos? I've got one: Jirachi and the Unown. (If you consider the Unown legendaries.)
> I also think Celebi/Dialga and Deoxys/Palkia are Duos.
> 
> And I DON'T think Arceus and Giratina are a Duo like some people. :/
> ...


I don't see your reasoning.



Claudster said:


> Celebi and Mew
> Cresselia darkrai and Deoxys
> and yeah thats about it.
> 
> and Darkrai and shaymin


I don't See your reasoning.

Also, why does everybody think Jirachi ad Deoxys are duos?


----------



## magnemite (Apr 26, 2009)

Ultraviolet: It is similar, but this is disussion of pokemon that you think are duos/trios THAT ARN'T OFFICIALLY! Yes, they are usually a duo/trio, but the ones that arn't OFFICIAL or supposedly already a duo/trio!!!


----------



## shadow_lugia (May 1, 2009)

I've always thought of Giratina and Mew as opposites (making them a kind of duo, like Groudon and Kyogre) since Mew supposedly created life and Giratina supposedly is the god of death :P


----------



## sagefo (Jul 23, 2009)

This may sound weird, but I alwys thought of Mewtwo, deoxys and darkrai as a trio.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 29, 2009)

-Cresselia and Darkrai
-Jirachi and Deoxys (you can refer to kidpixkid's thread for reasoning)
-Mew, Celebi, and Jirachi

Yes, I know I included Jirachi in two, but both groupings just make sense to me. ^^'


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 30, 2009)

Giritina
Cresilla
Regigigas
and Hetran
The fantablous 4
the seem alone at a glance
but have groups (execpt hetran who has nobody)

also add manaphy to the fairys
(all 4 have identical stats)


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 30, 2009)

The3FightingDragons said:


> also add manaphy to the fairys
> (all 4 have identical stats)


Woah, you're right.
And they all seem to share a similar body shape! :D

EDIT: I just realized that there is one for each generation, so it seems even more likely.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> Woah, you're right.
> And they all seem to share a similar body shape! :D
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that there is one for each generation, so it seems even more likely.


Same EV gain (HP+3)

also land shaymin (Not sky)


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 3, 2009)

The3FightingDragons said:


> Same EV gain (HP+3)
> 
> also land shaymin (Not sky)


Good noticing. :3
I wonder if Nintendo did this on purpose or if it's just a coincidence. >.>


----------

